# We have 3 vacations in Orlando by November.  Should I get the Sun Pass?



## hajjah (Aug 15, 2022)

Since II recently added Marriott units back using AC's, we now have 2 in September and another in November.  I have never used the Sun Pass to travel via 528.  We plan to drive to Cocoa Beach during one of these trips and I'm wondering if I should get the Visitor Sun Pass?  When we were in Orlando back in December, I missed one of the tolls and ended up paying those extra charges.  Is it better to use the pass?


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 15, 2022)

It does make life easier… and likely cheaper.  SunPass does an excellent job of making it easy to add rental cars that then automatically get removed from your account at your chosen end date/time.  That covers you should your SunPass not read correctly at any given reader.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Aug 15, 2022)

Yes. The sunpass doesn't charge a monthly fee like ezpass


----------



## dgf15215 (Aug 15, 2022)

I used to use a Sunpass, but my EZ-PASS from PA covers all bases in Florida from what I have read and experienced. From what I know of both PA and FL, there is no monthly usage charge, you just have to keep a balance and a credit card on file to add money to your account.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 15, 2022)

dgf15215 said:


> I used to use a Sunpass, but my EZ-PASS from PA covers all bases in Florida from what I have read and experienced. From what I know of both PA and FL, there is no monthly usage charge, you just have to keep a balance and a credit card on file to add money to your account.


Yeah, it was nice when they allowed the EZ Pass to work in FL.  It took way too long though.


----------



## kozykritter (Aug 15, 2022)

You can also buy Florida's E-Pass Uni transponder for $15 on Amazon and set up an account with them to use on all the same roads plus toll roads in 18 other states in the EZ pass system in eastern part of the US. They don't charge any kind of service fees to have an account and the transponder is suction cup mounted so you can move it between vehicles. I live in Ohio but found Florida's transponder to be the most convenient and cost-effective... You don't have to be a Florida resident or have an address there to have an account.


----------



## paxlin (Aug 15, 2022)

The Visitor Toll pass is easy to get at Orlando airport.  So it probably make sense to just get that.








						Stop at this vending machine in the Orlando airport to save on car rental fees - The Points Guy
					

With the Orlando Visitor Toll Pass that you can pick up at a vending machine in the Orlando airport, you can avoid paying annoying added toll convenience fees when renting a car.




					thepointsguy.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2022)

Unless you have multiple trips planned, just pick up the Visitor Toll that is provided by E-Pass. If you will return fairly soon, then buy a portable Sunpass transponder.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks for the information.  It looks like I'll get the E-Pass Uni transponder on Amazon since the Visitor Pass is only found at terminal A. I only use terminal B with Delta. It would be too much for wheelchair assist to take me to the A side for the device and then also need to return it to A.  My rental car is always using B.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 16, 2022)

hajjah said:


> Thanks for the information.  It looks like I'll get the E-Pass Uni transponder on Amazon since the Visitor Pass is only found at terminal A. I only use terminal B with Delta. It would be too much for wheelchair assist to take me to the A side for the device and then also need to return it to A.  My rental car is always using B.



I have the Uni transponder and it works well.  You just have to remember to remove the rental car once you return it.   They don't allow the transponder to be unassigned, so i remove the rental car and replace it with my own car.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 16, 2022)

hajjah said:


> Thanks for the information.  It looks like I'll get the E-Pass Uni transponder on Amazon since the Visitor Pass is only found at terminal A. I only use terminal B with Delta. It would be too much for wheelchair assist to take me to the A side for the device and then also need to return it to A.  My rental car is always using B.


I have the Sunpass version of this mini transponder, purchased years ago.  I just keep it in my "go-bag" so its always with me when I need it.  Works great.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2022)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I have the Uni transponder and it works well.  You just have to remember to remove the rental car once you return it.   They don't allow the transponder to be unassigned, so i remove the rental car and replace it with my own car.


I don't know if the Uni transponder works like the regular portable one, but can't you just leave it assigned to your car at all times and when you get a rental just add the rental car to your account with the pickup and return dates? In our Sunpass account, we while we can name a transponder, the transponder really isn't assigned to a vehicle. The transponder is assigned to our account and our vehicles are assigned to our account. They all kind of work together in that even if we mix up the transponders between vehicles, it won't matter for tolls.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 16, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't know if the Uni transponder works like the regular portable one, but can't you just leave it assigned to your car at all times and when you get a rental just add the rental car to your account with the pickup and return dates? In our Sunpass account, we while we can name a transponder, the transponder really isn't assigned to a vehicle. The transponder is assigned to our account and our vehicles are assigned to our account. They all kind of work together in that even if we mix up the transponders between vehicles, it won't matter for tolls.


That's what makes the Sunpass account so easy to use with Rental Cars....just add it same day you pick up the vehicle, put in the remove date/time, and never have to think about it again.  I know other account types are not quite as easy....not exactly sure how E-Pass deals with vehicle adds/deletes.  That said, the multi state usage on the E-Pass does have appeal, so may be worth a small additional hassle.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> That's what makes the Sunpass account so easy to use with Rental Cars....just add it same day you pick up the vehicle, put in the remove date/time, and never have to think about it again.  I know other account types are not quite as easy....not exactly sure how E-Pass deals with vehicle adds/deletes.  That said, the multi state usage on the E-Pass does have appeal, so may be worth a small additional hassle.


I think I might have been confusing the Uni Pass with the Sunpass Pro. Sunpass Pro is good in all states where E-Z Pass is used and I would expect it has the same system for adding vehicles as the regular Sunpass. Uni may be different as I am not sure how it works.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 16, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I think I might have been confusing the Uni Pass with the Sunpass Pro. Sunpass Pro is good in all states where E-Z Pass is used and I would expect it has the same system for adding vehicles as the regular Sunpass. Uni may be different as I am not sure how it works.


Proving that these things should have been unified across states long ago.  Way too confusing.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 16, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't know if the Uni transponder works like the regular portable one, but can't you just leave it assigned to your car at all times and when you get a rental just add the rental car to your account with the pickup and return dates?


I have the Uni's predecessor. It has to be registered to _some_ vehicle all the time. If you forget to remove your rental car, you may end up paying for a few other folks' tolls. I have learned this the hard way

Uni (and its predecessor) is also good pretty much wherever.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 16, 2022)

Ok, so I am now a little confused.  I would never need to use the device while in my state.  I think it would be too difficult for me to get to terminal A to get the Visitor Pass and return it as well since the car gets picked up and returned to B since I'm with Delta.  These wheelchair assist agents hardly want to take us to the rental car building across the street.  I recall having a problem when the B side was closed over a year during the pandemic.  It was a hassle arriving at B and needing to be pushed to A, then never having the assistance returning the car to A, then walking/struggling to the B side for Delta.  So, will the one on Amazon work for me?


----------



## kozykritter (Aug 16, 2022)

hajjah said:


> Ok, so I am now a little confused.  I would never need to use the device while in my state.  I think it would be too difficult for me to get to terminal A to get the Visitor Pass and return it as well since the car gets picked up and returned to B since I'm with Delta.  These wheelchair assist agents hardly want to take us to the rental car building across the street.  I recall having a problem when the B side was closed over a year during the pandemic.  It was a hassle arriving at B and needing to be pushed to A, then never having the assistance returning the car to A, then walking/struggling to the B side for Delta.  So, will the one on Amazon work for me?


Yes the Uni will work for you. Buy it from Amazon and set up your online account using your personal vehicle. Once you rent your car, you can go online with your phone and add your rental vehicle information to your account and then switch the transponder to work with that car while you are in town. After you return the car, you can go back into your account and switch it back to your personal vehicle


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2022)

hajjah said:


> Ok, so I am now a little confused.  I would never need to use the device while in my state.  I think it would be too difficult for me to get to terminal A to get the Visitor Pass and return it as well since the car gets picked up and returned to B since I'm with Delta.  These wheelchair assist agents hardly want to take us to the rental car building across the street.  I recall having a problem when the B side was closed over a year during the pandemic.  It was a hassle arriving at B and needing to be pushed to A, then never having the assistance returning the car to A, then walking/struggling to the B side for Delta.  So, will the one on Amazon work for me?


It sounds like it will work, but it also seems that the Sunpass might be a little more intuitive for adding and removing vehicles as you can add rental cars to your account with no need to go back and remove them after the rental period expires. You can buy a Sunpass Pro on the Sunpass.com website for $15 and have it shipped to you.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks so much.  I'll look at both and make the decision today.  I want to be done with this so I can focus own requesting units at Cypress Harbour in 2 weeks and Grande Vista the following.  I want to be in the newest buildings for each resort.
Just bought the one on Amazon since I had a gift card balance.


----------



## silentg (Aug 16, 2022)

They sell them at Publix and Winn Dixie too. But moot since you bought on Amazon.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 17, 2022)

silentg said:


> They sell them at Publix and Winn Dixie too. But moot since you bought on Amazon.


This is good information as well in case I know other friends going to Orlando.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 17, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't know if the Uni transponder works like the regular portable one, but can't you just leave it assigned to your car at all times and when you get a rental just add the rental car to your account with the pickup and return dates? In our Sunpass account, we while we can name a transponder, the transponder really isn't assigned to a vehicle. The transponder is assigned to our account and our vehicles are assigned to our account. They all kind of work together in that even if we mix up the transponders between vehicles, it won't matter for tolls.



I was hopping it would work that way, but so far i have not found a way to do that.  just have to switch it back and forth between Vehicles..  

At least with my California transponder i can assign multiple vehicles, and then rely on the license plate readers to pickup and bill my wifes car to me..


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

We brought our EZ-pass with us to Orlando once about 3-4 years ago and were told by the rental company that it works on some toll roads but it doesn't work on the Bee LIne (528), which is the only toll road we use on our trips to Orlando, so we kept it in our luggage and paid the tolls by hand.  I just Googled and see that EZ-pass can be used on all Florida toll roads now.  Has anyone used it successfully on the Bee line?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2022)

NboroGirl said:


> We brought our EZ-pass with us to Orlando once about 3-4 years ago and were told by the rental company that it works on some toll roads but it doesn't work on the Bee LIne (528), which is the only toll road we use on our trips to Orlando, so we kept it in our luggage and paid the tolls by hand.  I just Googled and see that EZ-pass can be used on all Florida toll roads now.  Has anyone used it successfully on the Bee line?


Beachline (528) is a Sunpass route. So if your EZ-Pass works in other Florida Sunpass tolls, it should would on Beachline.


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Beachline (528) is a Sunpass route. So if your EZ-Pass works in other Florida Sunpass tolls, it should would on Beachline.



I know, it's always been a Sunpass road, but we were told that it wouldn't work on that road.  I didn't want to get hit with a hefty surcharge so we never attempted it.  It's been a few years and now it looks like it does work.  I just wondered if anyone had experience using it successfully on the Bee Line.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 21, 2022)

Please advise:  I just setup an account with this Uni Pass I bought on Amazon.  I've added my car, which I will not need to use in my state.  So, when I get to Orlando in two weeks, how do I change my personal vehicle on the account to the rental?  The information online is not clear to me.  I'll be changing to a rental 3 times in Orlando between September and November.  By the way, I guess that this pass will not pay the toll driving from the airport in Savannah to Hilton Head.  I never get on that toll road, but take the back way into Hilton Head from the airport.

Oh, if I don't need to use this Uni pass until next month, should I put it on my windshield now, or just wait until I get to Orlando and remove my car and replace with the rental?  Is this how it works?


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 21, 2022)

The Hilton Head Island cross island road is no longer a toll road.


----------



## Dean (Aug 21, 2022)

I can't answer your info about how to do it but if I have to buy another transponder, I'll buy Uni since it works in NOW 19 states and my Sunpass only in 3 (GA, FL & NC) IIRC.  As I understand it, it works everywhere for any of the systems it covers.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2022)

Dean said:


> I can't answer your info about how to do it but if I have to buy another transponder, I'll buy Uni since it works in NOW 19 states and my Sunpass only in 3 (GA, FL & NC) IIRC.  As I understand it, it works everywhere for any of the systems it covers.


If you buy the newer Sunpass Pro, it also works in 19 states. It costs the same as Uni and it seems that the online interface is more intuitive.


----------



## Dean (Aug 21, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> If you buy the newer Sunpass Pro, it also works in 19 states. It costs the same as Uni and it seems that the online interface is more intuitive.


Thanks, hadn't seen that one.  Good to know.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks for the information that Hilton Head cross island road no longer has a fee.  The last time I went just before the pandemic, I flew into HHH instead of SAV.  Ok, so I still don't understand if I need to put the Uni in my vehicle now since I won't be using it, or wait until I arrive in Orlando to add the rental car?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2022)

hajjah said:


> Thanks for the information that Hilton Head cross island road no longer has a fee.  The last time I went just before the pandemic, I flew into HHH instead of SAV.  Ok, so I still don't understand if I need to put the Uni in my vehicle now since I won't be using it, or wait until I arrive in Orlando to add the renal car?


If you won't be using it where you live, no need to put it in your vehicle now. Just put it in your rental in Orlando and add the rental at that time.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 21, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> If you won't be using it where you live, no need to put it in your vehicle now. Just put it in your rental in Orlando and add the rental at that time.


Thanks so much.  This is what I wasn't sure about.  We do have a few roads here with EZPass, but they aren't where I live.  I was thinking about driving on that road just to test it out, but with gas being $4.00 p/gal for premium, I would be crazy to waste it.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 22, 2022)

As an Orlando-area resident, I can say *YOU DO NOT NEED A SUNPASS* (or any toll transponder)! It is true Florida is #1 in terms of miles of toll roads in the entire USA, but it is a waste of $$$. You can easily drive any roads in Orlando (or Florida) and never touch a toll road, and only lose maybe 10 minutes drive time. If you want to throw away your $$$ and only gain a few minutes, it's your loss. For instance, if you think running a toll road will get you to the Mouse House quicker, that is true, _BUT_ you will still wait in a long line parking then getting into the park. Same with going to/from Southeast FL. It is actually better to drive US-441 or US-27, it is slower _BUT_ you get to see small towns and landmarks that you can't see on the Reagan (aka Florida) Turnpike.

TS


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 22, 2022)

To each his own, I guess. I will gladly pay a toll in order to avoid, for the most part, congestion on the interstates or the slow crawl through small towns.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2022)

We use Waze for GPS and set it to avoid toll roads.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> To each his own, I guess. I will gladly pay a toll in order to avoid, for the most part, congestion on the interstates or the slow crawl through small towns.


Same here. In Jacksonville we have a number of express lanes that take Sunpass. During rush hour times there is a $0.50 toll. We take them no matter what and it has saved us tremendous amounts of time.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 22, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Same here. In Jacksonville we have a number of express lanes that take Sunpass. During rush hour times there is a $0.50 toll. We take them no matter what and it has saved us tremendous amounts of time.


I got stuck in an accident in Orlando a couple weeks ago because I forgot to get the transponder out of my wife’s car. I was kicking myself and considering if I should just purchase another one for my car. I haven’t yet but if I get stuck again, I definitely will. Cars and roads are made for moving, not being stationary.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> I got stuck in an accident in Orlando a couple weeks ago because I forgot to get the transponder out of my wife’s car. I was kicking myself and considering if I should just purchase another one for my car. I haven’t yet but if I get stuck again, I definitely will. Cars and roads are made for moving, not being stationary.


The new Orlando I4 tolls are great.

If you have all your plates registered in the Sunpass website, you should have still been able to use the toll lanes and it would have just picked up the plate and worked the same way.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 22, 2022)

Wait what Orlando I-4 tolls?  We're going 3 times between September and November, but I do have the Uni Pass now.  I had no idea tolls have been added to this interstate.  We are normally only on 528 to/from the airport.  Oh, we do get on I-4 to going to the Sheraton Vistana on 535.  I don't plan on paying a toll to get there from I-4.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 22, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> The new Orlando I4 tolls are great.
> 
> If you have all your plates registered in the Sunpass website, you should have still been able to use the toll lanes and it would have just picked up the plate and worked the same way.


Good to know. Thanks. We just got it a few weeks ago and I wasn’t sure so didn’t want to chance it.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 22, 2022)

hajjah said:


> Wait what Orlando I-4 tolls?  We're going 3 times between September and November, but I do have the Uni Pass now.  I had no idea tolls have been added to this interstate.  We are normally only on 528 to/from the airport.  Oh, we do get on I-4 to going to the Sheraton Vistana on 535.  I don't plan on paying a toll to get there from I-4.


If you want to use the express lanes, which I will.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2022)

hajjah said:


> Wait what Orlando I-4 tolls?  We're going 3 times between September and November, but I do have the Uni Pass now.  I had no idea tolls have been added to this interstate.  We are normally only on 528 to/from the airport.  Oh, we do get on I-4 to going to the Sheraton Vistana on 535.  I don't plan on paying a toll to get there from I-4.


There are only tolls on I4 if you take the Express Lanes. The Express Lanes are all north of the Beachline (538). There would be no I4 tolls if coming from the Airport to Vistana Resort. There would be tolls on the Beachline. That said though. I actually suggest getting off the Beachline at International Drive and then go down to Vistana Resort that way (via World Center Drive (536). You will save a lot of traffic on I4 and a mess of construction on 535 at I4 with the new I4-The Ultimate where they have taken out Cross Roads Shopping Center.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 23, 2022)

Thanks so much for this additional information.  We're at Cypress Harbour, Grande Vista and Sheraton Vistana in September.  Lakeshore Reserve is in November.  We do use International Drive to get to 192 for the restaurants and some stores.


----------



## MikeM132 (Aug 25, 2022)

hajjah said:


> Thanks for the information.  It looks like I'll get the E-Pass Uni transponder on Amazon since the Visitor Pass is only found at terminal A. I only use terminal B with Delta. It would be too much for wheelchair assist to take me to the A side for the device and then also need to return it to A.  My rental car is always using B.


Good idea. I've had ezpass since it began and converted to EPass extra, the  to EPass UNI (got the black one ). Works everywhere but California, simple to switch cars .... I'm in Orlando with it now) and buy once pay zero ongoing fees. Although EZPass now works here, almost all of the  charge an account fee


----------



## MikeM132 (Aug 25, 2022)

NboroGirl said:


> We brought our EZ-pass with us to Orlando once about 3-4 years ago and were told by the rental company that it works on some toll roads but it doesn't work on the Bee LIne (528), which is the only toll road we use on our trips to Orlando, so we kept it in our luggage and paid the tolls by hand.  I just Googled and see that EZ-pass can be used on all Florida toll roads now.  Has anyone used it successfully on the Bee line?


Confirm EZPass works on 528 now. I'm in Orlando now. We did ditch EZPass for EPass UNI a few years ago. We live in Pa.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 26, 2022)

I didn't read all of the responses, but we've found it very useful. We bought the $5 one from a rest area since we always drive the same van for travelling. If the auto industry ever gets back to normal we'll buy a new van and need a new pass. 

Originally there was no discount on the FL tolls, but I believe now there is. We've also used it in Atlanta to bypass traffic and for the toll on the Tappan Zee Bridge (I refuse to use the new name, LOL). I don't have it set to reload automatically, so I let it get down to a very low balance if I'm not going to be using it for a long period of time.

Sheila


----------



## hajjah (Sep 5, 2022)

Help!  We just arrived in Orlando today.  When I got the car at Fox, for the very first time in 26 years, they told me their rental transcoder identifies all tolls and that I will still be charged even though I have a Uni Pass?  If this is true, there’s no point in me having one.  What do the rest of you do to use the Uni Pass in a rental?  I have two more vacations in Orlando by November.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 5, 2022)

Is there any way to disable the Fox transponder that is in the car? Some we have seen have a switch or a slider that you can use to disable it. Other than that, it might mean your next rental should be through another agency that uses PlatePass instead of a transponder. I know Alamo cars don't have transponders in them.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 5, 2022)

So far I only


dioxide45 said:


> Is there any way to disable the Fox transponder that is in the car? Some we have seen have a switch or a slider that you can use to disable it. Other than that, it might mean your next rental should be through another agency that uses PlatePass instead of a transponder. I know Alamo cars don't have transponders in them.


As of today, I used the 528 once to come to Cypress Harbour from Fox rental.   How long does it take for the toll to show in an account?  I don’t know where the transponder is in the car.  I’ll look tomorrow.

Btw, this is the first rental off airport in 24 years at the advice of a younger friend (40’s) who came here in July.  She loved Fox, so I decided to give them a try.  I normally use Alamo or Thrifty.  Both of them were at least $300 higher.  Well, my next two rentals will not be with Fox.  It isn’t worth the hassle taking the shuttle and I’m not impressed with their cars.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 5, 2022)

I beleive the transponders are either in the window or could be where the licence plate is on the front. If you don't see one, they are probably using Plate Pass. Did you also have your UniPass in the window? Since Uni isn't a direct Sunpass product, it may take a few days to hit your account since Sunpass or E-Pass has to send it to whoever runs Uni.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 6, 2022)

I do see something on the left windshield.  The toll from yesterday did hit my account today and it’s for $2.03 when I would have paid $2.75 for that toll.  Now I need to call Uni Pass to see if I should continue to use it, or remove it during this vacation with the Fox Rental.  I don’t want to pay two fees.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 7, 2022)

hajjah said:


> I do see something on the left windshield.  The toll from yesterday did hit my account today and it’s for $2.03 when I would have paid $2.75 for that toll.  Now I need to call Uni Pass to see if I should continue to use it, or remove it during this vacation with the Fox Rental.  I don’t want to pay two fees.


Update: 
Today I called Fox and Uni Pass.  Fox checked my account and said their transponder is not active on this rental since I declined at the pick up.  Uni said I should not have any problems.  So far it’s wonderful since we drove to Cocoa Beach and was able to avoid stopping to pay cash.


----------



## CPNY (Sep 7, 2022)

You can order portable sunpass online. You a load money onto it online. It’s what I use.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 13, 2022)

Update:  So far, this Uni Pass is the best ever!  We used it to travel the 528 to Cocoa Beach last week.  I was able to switch the pass to my daughter's car when she arrived and I left.  They returned from Cocoa Beach yesterday and loved not stopping for the tolls.


----------



## jackio (Sep 14, 2022)

hajjah said:


> Update:
> Today I called Fox and Uni Pass.  Fox checked my account and said their transponder is not active on this rental since I declined at the pick up.  Uni said I should not have any problems.  So far it’s wonderful since we drove to Cocoa Beach and was able to avoid stopping to pay cash.


Last year, when I rented from Fox in Orlando, they told me they could not deactivate their transponder because it was embedded in the license plate.
Do you have a separate transponder?  We have a reservation again with them in January and I would like to get the Uni Pass for the tolls.  I have an EZ Pass, and it did work last year, but Fox told me I would get doubled billed since their transponder is always on.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 14, 2022)

jackio said:


> Last year, when I rented from Fox in Orlando, they told me they could not deactivate their transponder because it was embedded in the license plate.
> Do you have a separate transponder?  We have a reservation again with them in January and I would like to get the Uni Pass for the tolls.  I have an EZ Pass, and it did work last year, but Fox told me I would get doubled billed since their transponder is always on.


What Fox told you is a flat out lie.  That’s what I was concerned about, being billed twice.  I called Fox corporate and they assured me that my rental did not have their transponder activated.  I refused it when picking up the car.  I also spoke with the manager when I returned the car on Monday.  I advised her of the initial agent’s negative disposition when I picked up the rental.  She was agitated when I declined the toll transponder, additional insurance AND, not allowing them to refill the gas.  Just be careful when gassing up to return the car.  The first couple of gas stations near the airport are a rip-of!  I filled the tank near the resort a few days prior to the return so I would only need to top off the tank.  Well, the Suncoast Energy station doesn’t have their prices posted.  I used Gas Buddy only to arrive at the tanks to find the price of $5.95 per gallon instead of $3.17 listed.  That cost for 4 gallons was $26.00!  I requested to be reimbursed when I took the car back because I returned the first car after 4 days because the defogger didn't work.  So, that meant I filled two cars.  The manager took $20 off the bill.
Btw, your EZ Pass does work in FL.  No need to by the Uni.  We’re returning on the 24th, so I only need to add a few dollars to my account.


----------



## jackio (Sep 14, 2022)

hajjah said:


> What Fox told you is a flat out lie.  That’s what I was concerned about, being billed twice.  I called Fox corporate and they assured me that my rental did not have their transponder activated.  I refused it when picking up the car.  I also spoke with the manager when I returned the car on Monday.  I advised her of the initial agent’s negative disposition when I picked up the rental.  She was agitated when I declined the toll transponder, additional insurance AND, not allowing them to refill the gas.  Just be careful when gassing up to return the car.  The first couple of gas stations near the airport are a rip-of!  I filled the tank near the resort a few days prior to the return so I would only need to top off the tank.  Well, the Suncoast Energy station doesn’t have their prices posted.  I used Gas Buddy only to arrive at the tanks to find the price of $5.95 per gallon instead of $3.17 listed.  That cost for 4 gallons was $26.00!  I requested to be reimbursed when I took the car back because I returned the first car after 4 days because the defogger didn't work.  So, that meant I filled two cars.  The manager took $20 off the bill.
> Btw, your EZ Pass does work in FL.  No need to by the Uni.  We’re returning on the 24th, so I only need to add a few dollars to my account.


Thank you.
I was told that to avoid the rental car double charging, I had to add the rental car plate to my EZ pass for the duration of the rental.  I did not have my EZ Pass account information with me at the time, to do that.   That's why I figured I'd opt for the Uni Pass.  Does that sound right to you?


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 14, 2022)

The thing about Orlando is, you DO NOT need to use toll roads, you're just paying double-taxes because fuel taxes (what you paid at the pump) built the toll road and then paying tolls = another tax. The difference in time between a toll and a non-toll road is up to 15 minutes. Aggravation? This includes the Reagan (aka Florida) Turnpike between Orlando and either Fort Pierce or Wildwood. Whether in my car or tractor-trailer, I have not seen non-toll delay more than 10 minutes, 15 minutes if there is an accident. Just use your GPS app to get you off the waste of $$$ toll roads and onto scenic US highways!

TS


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 14, 2022)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> The thing about Orlando is, you DO NOT need to use toll roads, you're just paying double-taxes because fuel taxes (what you paid at the pump) built the toll road and then paying tolls = another tax. The difference in time between a toll and a non-toll road is up to 15 minutes. Aggravation? This includes the Reagan (aka Florida) Turnpike between Orlando and either Fort Pierce or Wildwood. Whether in my car or tractor-trailer, I have not seen non-toll delay more than 10 minutes, 15 minutes if there is an accident. Just use your GPS app to get you off the waste of $$$ toll roads and onto scenic US highways!
> 
> TS


That works for you. I hate sitting in traffic. 1 minute, 5 minutes, 15 minutes, an hour. It doesn’t matter. I will gladly pay the tolls. Of course, I have no problem with paying my taxes, either.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 14, 2022)

We live in Florida and have an upcoming trip to the New England states. There are several times we'll be taking toll roads outside of Florida so I did a little research yesterday to see if our 12 year old transponder will work every place we'll be going. No it won't so DH went to the store to get a new one. You can order them online directly from Sunpass, buy them at Publix, Walgreens, CVS and several other places or buy them at certain turnpike stops. *The new Sunpass Pro is $14.95 plus tax. *It's easy to set up a Sunpass account online and register your transponder. You can easily change the license plate online to put the transponder in a rental car. Make sure to tell the rental car company you have your own transponder. They charge you more than you will pay if you have your own.

If you don't have a transponder they will bill you by plate and you pay a higher fee in addition to an admistrative charge. Here in Florida it's all to easy to unintentionally end up on a toll road. Like being in the wrong lane in heavy traffic. *Buy a Sunpass Pro transponder!*


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 14, 2022)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> The thing about Orlando is, you DO NOT need to use toll roads, you're just paying double-taxes because fuel taxes (what you paid at the pump) built the toll road and then paying tolls = another tax. The difference in time between a toll and a non-toll road is up to 15 minutes. Aggravation? This includes the Reagan (aka Florida) Turnpike between Orlando and either Fort Pierce or Wildwood. Whether in my car or tractor-trailer, I have not seen non-toll delay more than 10 minutes, 15 minutes if there is an accident. Just use your GPS app to get you off the waste of $$$ toll roads and onto scenic US highways!
> 
> TS


I will say, the small toll (less than $5) is well worth it to zip all the way through Orlando downtown. I just hope they can extend the toll/express lanes south of 535.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 17, 2022)

Last update:  The Uni Pass worked out great!  When I left Orlando Monday, I gave the pass to my daughter who was staying at Grande Vista until yesterday.  I took my rental off and added hers.  When she returned their car, I deleted that rental and added my own car back to the account.  We leave back to Orlando on the 24th, so I will add the new rental to the pass.  I cannot believe that I paid the cash tolls in Orlando for 26 years.  I even remember paying the first .25 cent tolls on the 528 when I took my daughter to Disney at the age of 4.  She’s now 30.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 17, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I will say, the small toll (less than $5) is well worth it to zip all the way through Orlando downtown. I just hope they can extend the toll/express lanes south of 535.


As of now, there are no plans. And that is the worst traffic in the area. Between SR-535 and US-27 (east and west). Every time I listen to Orlando traffic, between 7am and 7pm, that stretch is always backed up.

TS


----------



## mdurette (Sep 18, 2022)

hajjah said:


> Update:  So far, this Uni Pass is the best ever!  We used it to travel the 528 to Cocoa Beach last week.  I was able to switch the pass to my daughter's car when she arrived and I left.  They returned from Cocoa Beach yesterday and loved not stopping for the tolls.



I had a Hertz rental last trip.   There was nothing obvious to me about a transponder in/on the car to shut off, so I just let it be and didn't secure a pass.    I just got my billing in from them.    I just received my billing from them.
MCO to WDW - back and forth
WDW to Cocoa Beach - back and forth

I'm confused on how to avoid this if it reads the plate?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 18, 2022)

mdurette said:


> I had a Hertz rental last trip.   There was nothing obvious to me about a transponder in/on the car to shut off, so I just let it be and didn't secure a pass.    I just got my billing in from them.    I just received my billing from them.
> MCO to WDW - back and forth
> WDW to Cocoa Beach - back and forth
> 
> ...


Use the cash lanes or get your own transponder.


----------



## Dean (Sep 18, 2022)

mdurette said:


> I had a Hertz rental last trip.   There was nothing obvious to me about a transponder in/on the car to shut off, so I just let it be and didn't secure a pass.    I just got my billing in from them.    I just received my billing from them.
> MCO to WDW - back and forth
> WDW to Cocoa Beach - back and forth
> 
> ...


Having the transponder AND adding the license plate number to one's account shoud do so.  It's been a while but I've had some success in the past paying such situations out of my SunPass account eliminating the Toll by Plate Fee when charged by SunPass but that won't help if there's a built in transponder or with PlatePass.  Here is the PlatePass FAQ https://www.platepass.com/faq.  If you pay the toll independently, you should be fine.  That doesn't guarantee they won't try to double charge you but if they do and you have documentation you paid the toll, you could just provide that to them.  It wouldn't be a bad idea to reach out directly to PlatePass where applicable as well.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Sep 18, 2022)

I now have EZPass (live in NY), SunPass (travel to FL frequently) and just signed up for ExpressToll (to use visiting CO).  I would consider combining the EZPass and SunPass, but I just bought a Plug in Hybrid and NY offers an extra 10% discount for electric and plug in vehicles and 90% of our tolls are in NY.


----------



## hajjah (Sep 19, 2022)

mdurette said:


> I had a Hertz rental last trip.   There was nothing obvious to me about a transponder in/on the car to shut off, so I just let it be and didn't secure a pass.    I just got my billing in from them.    I just received my billing from them.
> MCO to WDW - back and forth
> WDW to Cocoa Beach - back and forth
> 
> ...


I’m waiting to read a response to this question.  Is it possible to decline the rental car plate pass installed on cars at MCO when we have are own transponders?  I normally use Thrifty and Alamo, but since I now have the Uni Pass, I’m wondering if I will have the same problem?  I have two rentals booked for next Saturday and November in Orlando with Fox due to pricing.  November rentals are over $550 for economy.
Ok, I looked again at the Plate Pass link posted by Dean.  Number 5 states, “

5. What if I do not what to purchase PlatePass?To avoid using PlatePass: (1) If your rental vehicle includes a transponder, make sure it remains secured within the shield box, with the shield box closed and (2) pay all tolls with cash, with your personal toll transponder (where permitted) compatible with the toll road and properly mounted in the rental vehicle, or directly to the toll authority (where permitted). Some tollways without cash lanes permit payment in other ways and at other times. Toll authorities sometimes change their toll payment options. Check with the applicable toll authority to learn all payment options.”


----------



## mdurette (Nov 11, 2022)

Bringing this back up as I prepare for a handful of FL trips over the next few months.  I have decided to buy the UniPass from Amazon $14.95 as I can use it in New England too where we frequently travel.    

But,  I am confused on how it works.   I assume there is some sort of registration process for me to link a credit card to.   And then do I manually add the plate for whatevr car it is in?     

When picking up the rental, I usually go straight to the car and avoid the counter.   Will this require a counter stop to tell them I don't want whatever system they use?


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 11, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Use the cash lanes or get your own transponder.


How much are the cash lane and do you need exact change?.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 11, 2022)

We are driving to Orlando from Denver and are considering this for our car.  We have the one in Colorado that allows us to use toll roads here, but it's so expensive for C470, I think it's $12 to go south with it.  I choose not to drive the toll roads.  

Rick usually sets his Waze APP to avoid all toll roads when we travel across the country.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 11, 2022)

sunpass is outstanding for anyone who has to drive thru orlando for sure.  doesnt even matter what time of day that traffic on i4 straight sucks.

not really going to help with the traffic at the park/springs exits....but having used it twice in the past few weeks its more than paid for itself to bypass the many miles of stop and go traffic near downtown.

in the cases for the florida express lanes, vs a traditional toll road these are simply two lanes that border the existing 4-5 lane interstate but are only available via a toll (sunpass).  no toll booths or similar to stop at, either you have a transponder/plate setup with sunpass, or you pay the toll plus a 25 dollar convenience fee and itll get mailed to the owner of the license plate.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 11, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Bringing this back up as I prepare for a handful of FL trips over the next few months.  I have decided to buy the UniPass from Amazon $14.95 as I can use it in New England too where we frequently travel.
> 
> But,  I am confused on how it works.   I assume there is some sort of registration process for me to link a credit card to.   And then do I manually add the plate for whatevr car it is in?
> 
> When picking up the rental, I usually go straight to the car and avoid the counter.   Will this require a counter stop to tell them I don't want whatever system they use?


For all of these....once you get the transponder, you create an account, link the transponder to your account, then link vehicles to your transponder, link a credit card, seed the account with some $$ from your credit card, set the limit that when your account falls below the limit they will suck more off of your credit card to replenish account balance, set the amount you want them to suck each time (all this done online) and it all just works from there.

The issue is with rental cars.  The SunPass online set up is far superior to the UniPass for rental cars.  For the SunPass, you set up the rental car, and put an end date and time when you will turn in the rental, and the system deletes the rental at that time.  The others make you manually remove the rental car after you turn it in.  If you forget, and the next guy rents it, runs on a toll road, and you have the rental car/plate still linked to your account, guess who will get billed.  For this reason, I recommend the SunPass Pro....  https://www.sunpass.com/en/about/pro.shtml

As for rental, just deny the platepass when you make the rental and you can still bypass the rental counter.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 11, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> For all of these....once you get the transponder, you create an account, link the transponder to your account, then link vehicles to your transponder, link a credit card, feed the account with some $$ from your credit card, set the limit that when your account falls below the limit they will suck more off of your credit card to replenish account balance, set the amount you want them to suck each time (all this done online) and it all just works from there.
> 
> The issue is with rental cars.  The SunPass online set up is far superior to the UniPass for rental cars.  For the SunPass, you set up the rental car, and put an end date and time when you will turn in the rental, and the system deletes the rental at that time.  The others make you manually remove the rental car after you turn it in.  If you forget, and the next guy rents it, runs on a toll road, and you have the rental car/plate still linked to your account, guess who will get billed.  For this reason, I recommend the SunPass Pro....  https://www.sunpass.com/en/about/pro.shtml
> 
> As for rental, just deny the platepass when you make the rental and you can still bypass the rental counter.


It is our EZ Pass.


----------



## MikeM132 (Nov 18, 2022)

hajjah said:


> s.  Is it better to use the pass?


Get an Epass UNI on Amazon. Cancel your ezpass. Works everywhere, transfer to rental car, suction cup mount, small, NO FEES. I've had epass extra and uni for a few years.  Great. Rental warnings above are a non issue unless you leave the unit in the rental car. If the toll does not read a transponder it grabs the plate, which goes back to the current renter, not you. Stick the thing on drivers side in corner where you will see it and not forget it. Works there and no cop will ticket you. Get the app and it takes one click to delete the rental when you are done.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2022)

MikeM132 said:


> Get an Epass UNI on Amazon. Cancel your ezpass. Works everywhere, transfer to rental car, suction cup mount, small, NO FEES. I've had epass extra and uni for a few years.  Great. Rental warnings above are a non issue unless you leave the unit in the rental car. If the toll does not read a transponder it grabs the plate, which goes back to the current renter, not you. Stick the thing on drivers side in corner where you will see it and not forget it. Works there and no cop will ticket you. Get the app and it takes one click to delete the rental when you are done.


But if the rental is tied to your account, won't the toll register to you first before they look at PlatePass to run the charge through the rental agency?


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 19, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> But if the rental is tied to your account, won't the toll register to you first before they look at PlatePass to run the charge through the rental agency?


Correct.  

The reason you register the rental car plate is in case the transponder is not read, the toll system looks at registered plates, find the plate registered to your account, and thus bills you.   

If you did not register your rental car plate to your account and the transponder could not be read, then the toll system finds no such plate assigned to any account, so they bill the plate owner who is the rental company, and the rental company in turn bills you with huge surcharges.  

So if you do register your rental plate to avoid this from happening, and later fail to remove the rental plate from your account, and any renters after you do not have a transponder (or have one that is not read) and they drive on a toll road, the toll system searches to see if that plate is assigned to an account, finds its assigned to your account, and you get billed.


----------



## hajjah (Nov 19, 2022)

We just returned from our last trip to Orlando for this year.  This was 5 vacations since 12/2021.  The UniPass was the best decision ever.  There was no problem adding or deleting the rentals from Fox Rental Cars.  I immediately declined their toll license plate add on without a problem.  My UniPass saved so much money since the toll prices are actually cheaper than paying cash.


----------



## callwill (Nov 19, 2022)

vacationlover2 said:


> Yes. The sunpass doesn't charge a monthly fee like ezpass


We have 2 ez passes(NYS) and have never paid a monthly fee.


----------



## jackio (Nov 19, 2022)

callwill said:


> We have 2 ez passes(NYS) and have never paid a monthly fee.


I believe the fee is for the written statements.  I pay $1/month for the NJ EZ Pass.  I live in NY - I have no idea why I have an NJ EZ Pass LOL.  But I've had it for years.


----------



## callwill (Nov 19, 2022)

jackio said:


> I believe the fee is for the written statements.  I pay $1/month for the NJ EZ Pass.  I live in NY - I have no idea why I have an NJ EZ Pass LOL.  But I've had it for years.


Your post made me look up the details...I live upstate NY between Rochester and Buffalo. I got ours via the thruway authority (actually at a grocery store). No fees involved. However if you get them via the NY/NJ port authority there is a monthly fee and a yearly fee for paper billing.


----------



## hajjah (Nov 19, 2022)

The UniPass has no monthly fee.  It was great.  I bought it in September from Amazon for $15.00.


----------



## callwill (Nov 19, 2022)

hajjah said:


> The UniPass has no monthly fee.  It was great.  I bought it in September from Amazon for $15.00.


I have no monthly fee with my EZpass and i get discounted NYS tolls.


----------



## jpsmit (Nov 19, 2022)

hajjah said:


> The UniPass has no monthly fee.  It was great.  I bought it in September from Amazon for $15.00.



we are about to drive to Florida so the Uni pass has great appeal - a little more expensive in Canada https://www.amazon.ca/19-State-Port...IsInFzcCI6IjAuOTMifQ==&sprefix=,aps,76&sr=8-2

But, my question is this, when you bought yours was any of the price a preloading of the transponder or did you have to top off the transponder in addition to the purchase price?


----------



## Candy58 (Nov 20, 2022)

If you are traveling through GA, the Peach Pass is good in FL and NC.


----------



## callwill (Nov 20, 2022)

jpsmit said:


> we are about to drive to Florida so the Uni pass has great appeal - a little more expensive in Canada https://www.amazon.ca/19-State-Portable-Blends-Windshield-Black/dp/B09QRMKJ6R/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2O866SCY0HS4W&keywords=uni+pass+transponder&qid=1668911669&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIxLjM1IiwicXNhIjoiMC45OSIsInFzcCI6IjAuOTMifQ==&sprefix=,aps,76&sr=8-2
> 
> But, my question is this, when you bought yours was any of the price a preloading of the transponder or did you have to top off the transponder in addition to the purchase price?


It appears you are buying the transponder (and it is only good for 1 vehicle at a time. You can change vehicles it is assigned to any time by logging into your account). You then need to set up an account and initially fund it and set it up for automatic replenishing.


----------



## hajjah (Nov 20, 2022)

Once you buy the Uni Pass, next is to setup your account and add funds.  Yes, I see that Canada is more expensive.



			https://www.amazon.com/Prepaid-Portable-Automatic-Payment-Nonstop/dp/B08C3T3KYR
		


This is what I paid.


----------



## Armada (Nov 20, 2022)

The Uni Pass appears to be similar to the NC Quick Pass, which we have on both cars. It is good for all tolls east of the Mississippi (except for AL and a small toll near Greenville, SC). No monthly/annual fees. The first transponder is $20 and additional ones are $10) Here's the coverage map (some states do not have any toll roads):


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 2, 2022)

Armada said:


> The Uni Pass appears to be similar to the NC Quick Pass, which we have on both cars. It is good for all tolls east of the Mississippi (except for AL and a small toll near Greenville, SC). No monthly/annual fees. The first transponder is $20 and additional ones are $10) Here's the coverage map (some states do not have any toll roads):
> View attachment 68866


EZ Pass has "universal" transponders, now, too. EPass Extra was the first in the US. Still the best deal. We had other EZ Pass that didn't charge a fee for a time, then started to. Many go through NJ, which charges a buck a month, used or not.


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 18, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> Correct.
> 
> The reason you register the rental car plate is in case the transponder is not read, the toll system looks at registered plates, find the plate registered to your account, and thus bills you.
> 
> ...


No. I don't believe this has ever happened nor can it. Pecking order for tolls is 1. transponder (yours or rental agency's) 2. license plate (goes back to owner, then owner (rental agency) can bill the renter) 3. write off.
There is pretty much no way on earth the toll agency can attach a toll to you via a transponder app that did not register.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 18, 2022)

MikeM132 said:


> No. I don't believe this has ever happened nor can it. Pecking order for tolls is 1. transponder (yours or rental agency's) 2. license plate (goes back to owner, then owner (rental agency) can bill the renter) 3. write off.
> There is pretty much no way on earth the toll agency can attach a toll to you via a transponder app that did not register.


You are mistaken.   Why do you believe they ask you to register your license plate on your account.  If you were correct, no need to do that.

Pecking order adds a process between your 1 and 2 which is - Compare license plate to known/active plates listed on accounts, and if a match, bill to that account.

In fact, on my trip to FL last week, I forgot to put my transponder in my rental car window on drive from airport to work, used the express lane on highway during that trek.  When I got to work, (after the fact) I added my rental car plate to my account, and sure enough, the next day, my express lane charge was hit to my account via the license plate match (showed a picture of car/plate online).   I believe they run the billing matches during the overnight, so as long as you add the plate during the day, even after you used a toll road/lane, you are ok.

Any charges to your account will show you if it was a transponder read (and which transponder if you have multiple), or if it was a license plate read (and at least for the Sunpass, shows you the actual pic).

Pretty amazing technology for sure.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 18, 2022)

More info to add to my above comments…this from FL toll enforcement FAQ page…..

Electronic Enforcement:

SunPass takes a picture of your license tag as you go through the lane. If we do not receive a signal from a transponder, and cannot match your license plate to an active account, an unpaid toll violation will be mailed to you.

If you have run a SunPass-only lane and are a SunPass customer, but forgot your transponder, simply log onto your account and make sure the license plate number of the vehicle you were traveling in is listed on your account. You should do this within 72 hours of running the lane to make sure you don’t receive a violation in the mail.


----------



## Dean (Dec 18, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> More info to add to my above comments…this from FL toll enforcement FAQ page…..
> 
> Electronic Enforcement:
> 
> ...


I think it's the toll plus a $2.50 admin charge for toll by plate in FL.  Just recently I added family members who would have to come to our home by way of a toll road (or add quite a few miles).  I just added their vehicle and tag and the charge was paid from our account.  You can now put an end date for such listings which I think would be helpful for a rental car.


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 18, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> You are mistaken.   Why do you believe they ask you to register your license plate on your account.  If you were correct, no need to do that.
> 
> Pecking order adds a process between your 1 and 2 which is - Compare license plate to known registered plates, and if a match, bill to that account.
> 
> ...


They ask you to do it in case of change in vehicle rate . It is not required. Many do not bother. The plate reader goes to vehicle owner. They have  no access to your account. In many states they need a warrant for that. The only way you can be billed afyer you turn in the car is of you leave the transponder in it. Your fear is unwarranted and based on false assumptions.


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 18, 2022)

That's not the same issue raised. If you didn't send your pass info, the rental company would get the bill. Not the previous renter.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 18, 2022)

MikeM132 said:


> They ask you to do it in case of change in vehicle rate . It is not required. Many do not bother. The plate reader goes to vehicle owner. They have  no access to your account. In many states they need a warrant for that. The only way you can be billed afyer you turn in the car is of you leave the transponder in it. Your fear is unwarranted and based on false assumptions.





MikeM132 said:


> That's not the same issue raised. If you didn't send your pass info, the rental company would get the bill. Not the previous renter.


You clearly need to re-read the last several posts.  If you rent a car, and add that plate number to your account, and later fail to remove that plate from your account, and the next renter runs on a toll road without a transponder, your account will be billed, as the system will match the rental plate to your account and bill your account.  

As posted, that’s the nice benefit of the SunPass system, as you can put an end date on the rental car plate when you add it, and SunPass will automatically remove it, vs some of the other systems like EZ Pass where you have to remember to physically remove it after you turn in your rental.  

The reason you add a rental car plate is so your account can be billed if your transponder is not read correctly.   You are correct that you are not required to add the plate, but if you do not, and your transponder is not correctly read, you will get a bill from the rental car company at an exorbitantly high rate.


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 19, 2022)

You are correct about entering the end date of the rental, which I have done on occasion in California where no transponder and no cash seems to be a big issue (Orange County). I wrote ePass (Central Fla ) and directly asked them how they handle this. ePass (as stated pretty early in this thread) has no procedure for adding a rental car. You have to change your regular car to the rental info, then manually change it back. Their app leaves something to be desired, but is pretty easy to do as long as you remember to do it. I'll post what they say. They should probably just update the app.


----------



## Dean (Dec 19, 2022)

MikeM132 said:


> You are correct about entering the end date of the rental, which I have done on occasion in California where no transponder and no cash seems to be a big issue (Orange County). I wrote ePass (Central Fla ) and directly asked them how they handle this. ePass (as stated pretty early in this thread) has no procedure for adding a rental car. You have to change your regular car to the rental info, then manually change it back. Their app leaves something to be desired, but is pretty easy to do as long as you remember to do it. I'll post what they say. They should probably just update the app.


It's easy on Sunpass.


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 21, 2022)

Well, I got a response from ePass. Their language is still a little confusing but it appears you are right (maybe---you be the judge of their wording) that if you leave your rental on your account somebody else might run up your bill:

"The portable UNI transponder can be used in both your personal and rental vehicle.  An update to the license plate on your account is recommended when the transponder is moved from vehicle-to-vehicle.

*When renting a vehicle, any toll transactions incurred after the rental period will not be reimbursed if the license plate is not removed from the E-PASS account.*

If the Uni transponder is used in another vehicle, your E-PASS account would need to be updated with that vehicle’s license plate number.  In the event the transponder is improperly mounted or fails to register in the toll lane, the toll transactions will be charged to your account by the license plate number.

Once your license plate is updated on your E-PASS account, it will take 24 hours to reflect on other agency’s toll roads.  Using another agency’s toll road prior to the 24-hour time frame may result in a toll invoice by that agency.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

If you have any further questions and/or concerns, please contact the E-PASS Call Center at 407-823-7277 or visit the website www.CFXway.com for more information on E-PASS and the call center hours of operation.

Thank you for choosing E-PASS."


----------



## mdurette (Dec 21, 2022)

In Orlando now with UniPass and realized i forgot to add plate of rental and didn’t do on our last trip either.   Just checked my account and appears all tolls went to it.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 21, 2022)

MikeM132 said:


> if you leave your rental on your account somebody else might run up your bill:


This is true. I’ve made this mistake.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 24, 2022)

It seems that transponders are read with pretty good accuracy. We have SunPass and got a new license plate, I forgot to add the plat to SunPass for several weeks. It appears that all tolls were charged correctly via the transponder that we had in the vehicle. So if you have a properly mounted transponder, all should be good. Also note, the transponder may not need to be in the windshield to register. SunPass will send you a special bag to put your transponder in if you don't want it to be read when passing through a toll. This is good for those using tolls to go see their mistress and don't want toll records pulled while in divorce court!


----------

